# Community cichlids



## frogguy1 (Nov 15, 2005)

I want to turn my 75g into a cichlid community tank. Ive had cichlids for years but normally had a pair per tank dew to aggression. The tank is setup as a central/south american theme with river rock and driftwood. Which ciclids would you guys recommend. I prefer mildly aggressive to very mild, and not getting over 6". I was thinking fire mouths maybe. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/firemouth.htm

Ive not kept firemouths myself but from what Ive heard from others and from what Ive seen theyre ideal for your setup. Theyre best kept with similar sized fish and tend to be peaceful in nature. They'll become more aggresive during spawning (as with most cichlids) but I cant see that being an issue in a 75 gallon tank with assumably lots of hiding places/retreats.

I dont know much about american cichlids so I cant help much more, Im into the african malawis


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Rams would do nice or a dwarf cichlid of some sort but they get expensive..


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Rams or c ockatoo cichlids are pretty docile for cichlids they could be kept with fish like tetras and stuff like that. But for mildly aggresive maybe firemouths like fraser said or servums.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive kept turquoise severums before, very cool fish, and they come in lots of different styles. if you want a super pretty fish you can look into discus, alot of people tend to say they are hard to keep, but you just have to stay ontop of things from i heard. not to terrible, but very docile. cant really get mixed with active fish of any other species.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

A friend of mine had a comm. central and s. american tank 1 firemouth, 1 convict, 1 texas cichlid, 1 tire track eel (the coolest fish in there) 1 albino cat, 1 other cat, 1 pleco. I think there may have been a couple other fish in their but cannot remember what they are at the moment. The make up made for an aggressive but really neat tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What about a pair of keyhole cichlids?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> What about a pair of keyhole cichlids?


OH, I love keyholes! thats what I really wanted for my tank but since my tap water is so high in PH I changed my mind.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Dont like keyholes much...kribs are way nicer if your avoiding bright fish


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey mates! You could try apistogrammas. They are a dwarf SA. I dont have any but I want some. Rams are a good choice also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Severums & firemouths would work also.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd go with firemouths or related fishes (there's a number of cool _Thorichthys aureum_ varients, etc) along with maybe _Cryptoheros sajica_, or _Nandopsis salvini_ (one of my faves).
And of course - lots of dither fishes


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hellooo? discus? go for it, because i dont have the guts


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Lot's of nice suggestions in this thread, but no word from frogguy. Wonder if we are wasting our time.


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

SEVERUMS SEVERUMS SEVERUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They get big, but not huge. They're GORGEOUS fish, especially the gold one's. They're not that expensive, and they are super super super friendly. I had one in a community tank with Angel's, Gourami's, Tetras, and clown loaches. I had the tank for 8+ years and they were happy 'til the day I had to sell the tank =( =( =( =(


----------



## jbull (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi I have had Rainbow cichlids and they don't get real big and are very peaceful for a cichlid. They are very easy to spawn. I just thought I would add that to your thoughts.


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

*Can anyone Identify this Cichlid ??*

 [img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.fb0cc29104.jpg] 


Can anyone tell me what the name of this Cichlid is and how to tell the males from females ? 

Thank you
Garret


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

For American Cichlids:

Keyhole cichlids (Cleithracara maronii) peaceful, max size: 4inches, ph around neutral (6.5-7.5), soft to hard water, life span of 5-8 years,tank size: 20 gal, not really too demanding on water conditions so it is easy to take care.

Blue Rams (Mikrogeophagus Ramirezi) peaceful, max size: 7cm (f), 10 cm (m), slightly acidic to neutral (6-6.8), soft to slightly hard water, life span of 3-5 years, tank size for a pair: 15 gal, good for community tanks but sensitive to water conditions.

Severums (Heros severus) peaceful but can be aggressive, max size: 8-10 inches, ph around neutral, soft to hard water, life span: 10-18 years, tank size: 50 gal, They are typically a peaceful fish, but because they grow quite large, they should not be mixed with very small species. They may be aggressive when spawning but usually tank mates are rarely bothered. 

Firemouth (Thorichthys meeki) peaceful, max size: 6 inches, ph neutral, soft to moderately hard water, life span: 10-15 years, tank size: 30 gal, Generally peaceful but can be aggressive and even swallow smaller fish.

IMO, you can mix any of these but make sure that they are almost of the same size when put together so less of a problem will be encountered. :fish:

About Discus...I dont think it will be a good idea to have one. Very sensitive to water and other tankmates. They are said to be kept in Discus-only tank because of their sensitivity. Even if youtry to keep themon the same specie tank, lots of problem are really seen.

Good luck!!!


----------

